# Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

*Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Hallo 

Ich habe mal eine frage, 

ich bin auf der suche nach einer guten (Sehr Leißen) all in one Wasserkühlung die meine 4790k mit den temps herunter bekommt. 
Zurzeit habe ich den dark rock von bequeit drauf (auch schon sehr leiße ) aber die Temps  (ca 75-83 Grad) ist nicht sehr berauschend (ohne OC) ich weiß Köpfen wäre auch noch eine sache, was ich aber lieber umgehen will. 

Größt möglichster Radi wäre 420mm 


Gruss
Simon


----------



## drstoecker (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Wie hoch ist den die Spannung?


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Boah schlag mich tot weiß ich gerade nicht, müsste ich mal nachschauen wenn ich zuhause bin. 

ich fahre mit einen Max Takt von ca 4,4 Ghz und nomral so auf 4,1 ghz


----------



## claster17 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Die Temperaturen sind arg hoch, dafür, dass du nicht übertaktet hast. Welcher DarkRock ist es denn?

Ich hatte vor dem Köpfen 80°C in Spielen mit 4,7GHz 1,25V. Jetzt sind es 70°C.


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lÃ¶sung fÃ¼r einen i7 4790k*

Dark Rock 3 CPU-Kuhler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


Ich hatte die 4790k schonmal auf wakü gelgt da bin ich auf max 60 grad ca. gekommen das war super  
da ich aber Ein paar umbaut vorgenommen habe und der PC nicht mehr auf Wakü ist musste ich auf Lufkü gehn 

der CPU van  dreht ca. mit 900-1000 Umdrehungen


----------



## GrueneMelone (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Spannung ist bestimmt einfach zu hoch eingestellt. Spannung absenken und du hast keine Probleme. All in One Wakü ist kaum besser als dein bisheriger Kühler.


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

oke ich versteh  
Aber warum der nicht einmal 4,1 ghz schön kühlen kann ist mir ein rätsel  
für was ist dann die ALLin One gut ?


----------



## GrueneMelone (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Sieht gut aus und kühlt gut. Sicher auch minimal besser als die besten Luftkühler. Aber das hat auch seinen Preis und viele Pumpen sind auch recht laut. Dann lieber gleich ne richtige Wakü.


----------



## claster17 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Weiterer Vorteil ist auch, dass das Hauptgewicht des Kühlers am Gehäuse und nicht am Board hängt --> Gut für Transport

Insgesamt zahlst du aber fast das doppelte für vergleichbare Kühlleistung, weil man in den meisten Fällen noch brauchbare Lüfter dazukaufen muss.


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Oke also All in one kann mann also mehr oder weniger knicken um bessere leistung zu holen.

was hält ihr von den Eisbär von alphacool ? da wäre ja sonst preisleistung und lautstärke auch recht gut und laut Benchmark auch Sehr kühl


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Ich bin auch kein großer AiO-Fan, allerdings gibt es mittlerweile ein paar ganz gute AiOs auf dem Markt. Dazu zählt z.B. der Eisbär oder auch ein be quiet Silent Loop. 
Der Silent Loop wäre jetzt meine Empfehlung. Die Lüfter sowie die Pumpe haben einen geringen Geräuschpegel, Kühlleistung ist auch gut.


----------



## claster17 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Erst einmal schauen, was sich mit dem derzeitigen Kühler und Spannungssenkung machen lässt. Über eine AiO kannst du danach immer noch denken. Es sei denn, du bist scharf drauf, Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Oke ich versteh aber ist der leißer wie eine Lufkü  und auch kühler ?


Joo viel umstellen bezgl spannung will ich ja nicht da die leistung in meine augen ja passt  
aber ich kann dir mal sagen was ich da für eine spannung habe wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## DamianToczek (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Kommen eure Temperaturen vom Prime Small FTTs?
Diese Temperatur erreicht ihr selbst bei Simulationen oder Rendern nicht. Beim Spielen schon mal gar nicht.
Ich hatte mit meinem 4790k 4.5Ghz um die 55-60°C beim zocken und 65°C beim Video Rendern.
Ich hab denn Scytha Ashura benutzt, jetzt liegt der nur herum weil ich Xeons hab und Narrow ILM benutze.
Wakü... ist nicht nötig. Bisschen Feinjustierung und das Ding wird laufen. WaKüs haben immer summende Pumpen.

Wenn ich mir was kaufen würde... wäre es einer von dieser hier.
Komplettsets mit Hersteller: be quiet Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland!
Ich hatte schon 5 verschiedene AiO Kühlungen und alles Müll. Die Pumpen summen, vibrieren und nerven einfach.


----------



## claster17 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

In der Theorie ist ein gedrosselter Luftkühler immer leiser, weil nur die Lüfter Krach machen können.
Meine beiden CPU-Lüfter drehen auch nur mit 250-600 RPM bzw. sind ganz aus. Eine eingeschaltete Festplatte, welche ich zum Glück nicht mehr habe, ist etwa genauso hörbar wie die von mir erlaubte Maximaldrehzahl.



DamianToczek schrieb:


> Kommen eure Temperaturen vom Prime Small FTTs?



Wenn ich Prime 28.9 Small FFTs laufen lasse, wird nach einer Minute gedrosselt. Ohne Köpfen war das schon nach 10 Sekunden der Fall.



DamianToczek schrieb:


> Diese Temperatur erreicht ihr selbst bei Simulationen oder Rendern nicht. Beim Spielen schon mal gar nicht.
> Ich hatte mit meinem 4790k 4.5Ghz um die 55-60°C beim zocken und 65°C beim Video Rendern.



Meine Lasttemperatur bei fordernden Spielen (Anno, Battlefield...) liegt im Schnitt bei 70°C. Beim Rendern um 75°C. Also sehr wohl.


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Ich habe halt noch die möglichkeit diese auf eine echt Wakü umzubauen da ich noch Komponenten habe zum einbauen nur weiß ich nicht welche Pumpe ich benötige um diese in mein Phantes Luxe auf der rückseite zu befestigen sonst würde ich ja das machen dann habe ich da immer eine schöne Temp zum OC auch  

vilt weiß das jemand


----------



## GrueneMelone (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*



Schoschonen schrieb:


> Oke ich versteh aber ist der leißer wie eine Lufkü  und auch kühler ?
> 
> 
> Joo viel umstellen bezgl spannung will ich ja nicht da die leistung in meine augen ja passt
> aber ich kann dir mal sagen was ich da für eine spannung habe wenn ich zuhause bin



Die Leistung wird sich nicht ändern eher noch verbessern. Du bekommst mehr Takt bei geringerer Spannung, wenn du bisher noch alles auf Auto hast. Du kannst die CPU locker alle Kerne auf 4,4Ghz bei geringer Spannung und damit Temperatur laufen lassen, wenn bisher alles auf Auto steht.


----------



## Schoschonen (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Hast du da eine schöne angabe wie ich da am besten vor gehe ? mit OC ? wie gesagt an den bereich habe ich mich nocht nicht so richtig rangetraut


----------



## Dagnarus (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*

Ja. Hier zu finden
[HowTo] Intel Haswell OC Guide inkl. Haswell CPU OC-Liste


----------



## DamianToczek (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Beste (Leiseste) All in One lösung für einen i7 4790k*



claster17 schrieb:


> In der Theorie ist ein gedrosselter Luftkühler immer leiser, weil nur die Lüfter Krach machen können.
> Meine beiden CPU-Lüfter drehen auch nur mit 250-600 RPM bzw. sind ganz aus. Eine eingeschaltete Festplatte, welche ich zum Glück nicht mehr habe, ist etwa genauso hörbar wie die von mir erlaubte Maximaldrehzahl.
> 
> 
> ...



Unterschied war nur dass ich einen Noctua ULN 140mm benutzt hab und der geht nur bis 800rpm bei 12V. Meiner lief mit den Temps bei max 800rpm.


----------

